# 17's on a b13



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

what r some things i need to lookout for when putting 17's on a b13. does anyone have a pick with a b13 on some 17's? i wanna drop it also? Any pics post pleeeeeeeeeease!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

I don't have a picture but...

You do realize, on our cars, that any rim larger than 15 inches is too big and you will loose performance. The bigger you go past 15 inches the more you loose. Just thought I'd throw that out for you. Is it a show car?

Good luck.


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

*i beg to differ*

17's would make gearing a lot taller, but u can't take away from the look!. i could find some lightweight 16's and mount them on some 40 series and i would still be within the stock diameter, whick 16's are an option also. lightweight 16's would not effect performance that much


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)




----------



## b13nissan (May 1, 2002)

wow! That looks nice! If I had a turbo, I wouldn't care about having 17s.


----------



## XtremE (Apr 30, 2002)

turbocharged...damn that is a nice clean b13...droool


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

XtremE said:


> *turbocharged...damn that is a nice clean b13...droool *


Thanks!


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I am runnign 17's go to my web site to check out some pics

http://phattyb13.nissanpower.com

the one things that pisses me off all the time is the fact that with my drop the wheels rub on the top of the wheel wells when Ipush hard in corners or when I have people in the back.... also watch for the offset make sure it is right.. jsut my 2 pennies.. oh and alsoe maybe get 17 x 7 I have 17 x 7.5 and I am wishing i went with a 7 instead


----------



## NissanGuy01 (Apr 30, 2002)

go to my website-> http://hometown.aol.com/NissanGuy01/index.html

Thats pics of my car that i just totalled.....i have an SE-R now, but i still miss that sexy white sentra!


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2002)

*Re: i beg to differ*



hotboy said:


> * i could find some lightweight 16's and mount them on some 40 series and i would still be within the stock diameter, whick 16's are an option also. lightweight 16's would not effect performance that much *


Yeah 16's aren't too bad, and honestly they do look pretty nice. I'd stray away 40 series though. If not, I hope you are ready for a rough ride and potholes will be a lot harder on your rims.

205x50x15's for me. (daily driver)


----------



## jingjing (Apr 29, 2002)

Awesome car Louis!!!!!!!


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

jingjing said:


> *Awesome car Louis!!!!!!! *


Thank you! It will look a little different here shortly!


----------



## samo (Apr 30, 2002)

*Re: Re: i beg to differ*



SERMitchell said:


> *205x50x15's for me.*


Exactly. 15s tear it up!


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2002)

205x40x17 for me coming when the tax refund hits. I just know I'm going to driving slower now because I'm going with the Konig Glide. 
http://www.discounttire.com/dtc/fin...ource=vehicle&index=22&productCodeIndex=75989
From a 13" to 17" jump is gonna be a radical difference. I have KYB struts so I'm hoping potholes wont be too bad.


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

why do you wish you went with 17x7 instead of 17x7.5. I am looking a the 5zigen pro n1 17x7.5 wheels. Let me know what you think


----------



## dropsentra94 (May 1, 2002)

u still got those red clears in the bac? ill buy um if u sellin.late


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

I say use 7 instead of 7.5 is becasue i had to beat the bottom of my strut tower in a a bit to make my tire stop rubbing on it... jsut my 2 pennies adn experience


----------



## Zexel (May 15, 2002)

phatty - how big of a difference in power did you get? could you even feel it? they are talking about power loss, and I'm wondering how big of numbers? how much will the speedo reading be off? I was reading somewhere, there was a chart with the size of wheel and diameter, it showed how much the speedo would be off at 60 mph. I think at 18x7, it was something like 61.2...that's only 1.2 mph difference in the reading...can't be that bad!


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

so how hard was it to beat it in to make them not rub. Its hard to find a good wheel thats only 7 wide.


----------



## PhattyB13 (Apr 30, 2002)

Hey slvrsentra it wasnt that hard at all.. all I did was take a ball pin hammer adn go at it while they were still on the car.. jsut a couple of good whacks..

and Zexel... umm i feel alittle bit of power loss.. I am thinking about gettign some stockers put on to compare.. so I can tell you more soon ...also as with the speddo being off it isnt at all.. my 17's with 40 series tires on them are the same hight as the stock 13's with whatever tire they put on them.. so the speedo is right on.. and it has been checked..


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

*Axis VPD*

Does anyone know where I can get the 16 Axis VPD finished in white already balanced on some tires. I stay in Baton Rouge, LA


----------



## slvrsentra (Apr 30, 2002)

Those are the exact same wheels i want but in silver. Check out your local discount tires they pretty much can order anything. I work and discounts here and wa. so ill be ordering mine in the near future.


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

1. 15" wheels/tires are all you'll ever need under a B13. Unless you're into the show bling-bling crowd, which is up to you. 

2. A 40 aspect ration sidewall tire is what will make the ride harsh, and those KYB struts you've got will have very little to do with that. 

3. If you want Lenso wheels, I suggest you hit up Louis Anaya (TurbochargedSER). He can get them for you, and will treat you well.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2002)

*17'',s*

ive got 17'' on mine it does take away from your hp. but it looks good ill get some pics up as soon as possable


----------



## SERprise In WV (May 15, 2002)

*Re: 17'',s*



lowryder407 said:


> *ive got 17'' on mine it does take away from your hp. *


The diameter of the tire is what will take away from performance. Larger diameter means -yes- you won't accelerate as quickly as with a smaller diameter wheel/tire combo. 

Plus, there is the weight issue as well. Typically, the larger diameter the wheel/tire is, the heavier it is. 



> *but it looks good ill get some pics up as soon as possable*


There's the conundrum you're faced with. Do you want better performance, or look good? Your call on that one. 

Me personally, I went with lightweight Rota SubZero wheels, in 15x6.5" size. The wheels weigh 12 lbs each, a difference I can realy feel in transitional maneuvers when autocrossing. I do not care how they look, but I am happy with the looks, regardless. The car now handles a tad bit better, and I did not sacrifice a loss in acceleration by going any larger. Didn't need to. The car is competitive locally in SCCA autocrosses, and that's the goal.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

I agree 15 inch wheels with some 195/50/15 tires is all you'll need on a B13, anything bigger is mostly for looks...


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2002)

*pics of my b-13 with 17's*

give some info if you would it looks a lil difrent now i got a twin snoorkle hood and front air dam
http://www.mcmullenargus.com/gallery/view.asp?image=16657&pub=11


----------



## Pretty White (May 6, 2002)

SERMitchell said:


> *I don't have a picture but...
> 
> You do realize, on our cars, that any rim larger than 15 inches is too big and you will loose performance. The bigger you go past 15 inches the more you loose. Just thought I'd throw that out for you. Is it a show car?
> 
> Good luck.  *


Whatever. Try me in my NX with 16's then. Lose performance? I will run circles arond most NX's with 15's with the exact same suspension set up I have. 

I've been there. 14X6 195 55
15X7 40 mm offset 195 50 15
15X7 35mm offset 205 50 15's
and now 
16X7 40mm offset with 205 45 16's

The 16's are the best yet. And my car is dangerously fast for a JDM N/A car.


----------



## sentrapower93 (May 11, 2002)

Yeah but you have an SR20DE baby, 16's or 17's on our lowly GA16DE will suck the life out of our little 1.6, LOL.


----------



## hotboy (May 1, 2002)

well honestly, a light 16 inch rim is what i'll probably go with.I'll probably mount them on a 205/45 khumo or sumitomo tire.I have the khumo's and they're a very good tire, i just wanna try somethin' out different though and I heard that these tires (sumitomo HTZ's) are excellent. And for the record, a light sixteen inch wheel is not gonna hurt performance to the point where I need to go to a 15 inch. Anyone modifying there car will have to lose a little to gain something else. I want my car to perform and look nice as well and a 15 inch wheel won't accomplish that. 17's are a little bit to big, but if I'm gonna take my car to the track then I'll buy a pair of 15" lightweight wheels and some drag radials for the track. Performance is about having it when you're ready to use it. I won't be trying to run 15's from traffic light to traffic light anyway, but if I ever get it to the point where I want to drag it, I'll just purchase a pair of lightweight 15's.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2002)

17's on a classic look sweet and the ride qaulity is MUCH BETTER then 16's. I had 205-40-16's before...now i have 205-40-17's an it ride somuch better. Pics in my sig


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2002)

*ride*

thats a nice lookin ride man


----------



## 1slickser (May 27, 2002)

Hey TurbochargedSer what wheels are those on your ride? What size? I just want you to no that your car is what I think about when i think about the perfect Se-r... It is tooo sweeet, not to flashy just a smooth turbocharged assassin. I woundn't change a thing. I have a red 92 Se-r and I want to turbocharge it, can you tell me your set up and what turbo you used and if you have had any problem with it. Basically give me a run down on your turbo. Thanks, you lucky S%$T!!!


----------



## TurbochargedSER (Apr 30, 2002)

1slickser said:


> *Hey TurbochargedSer what wheels are those on your ride? What size? I just want you to no that your car is what I think about when i think about the perfect Se-r... It is tooo sweeet, not to flashy just a smooth turbocharged assassin. I woundn't change a thing. I have a red 92 Se-r and I want to turbocharge it, can you tell me your set up and what turbo you used and if you have had any problem with it. Basically give me a run down on your turbo. Thanks, you lucky S%$T!!! *


The wheels in the picture are 17"x7" Tenzo Shu-4's w/ 205/40/17 tires. The car has a fully built motor and the new Hotshot Turbo kit. You can see pics of the setup here:

http://www.nissanforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=225


----------

